# Best Chocolate lines



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Most chocolates have Snake Eyes in the pedigree. I last saw him when he qualified for the 1985 National Amateur and Delma Hazzard was telling Rex Carr that Snake's eyes were failing.










Snake Eyes Lying










Snake Eyes Sitting


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

He was a good lookin dog!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

So is the dog in my avatar.
Riley Elwood x Lena (Lean Mac x Taydah)


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Richard,

I've always been partial to Godiva myself! Very rich and indulgent!

Sorry, just couldn't resist!


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Richard, she is a beauty - and I can see so many of her great relatives in her body and eyes. Hug her for me. Does that make me a Great Great Great Grand Bitch?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I hope the chocolate owners or Lab pedigree scholars will jump in on this thread and provide info about some of the great (dog) chocolates. It seems to me that Ryder has to be mentioned. 

Helen Graves


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

I am a little partial to Way Da Go Rocky lines. I wish Terri was still around to see her boys grown up.
________
American Motors


----------



## brown dog (May 22, 2008)

well ill step up to say that i have had pups from cuda ,ryder ,a son of rip tide stare and now iv blended them with a chocolate master hunter son who runs the open a son fc elwood blues who perents are lean mac and rip tid so in one pup i have fc cuda fc ryder fc elwood blues nfc riptide and lean mac o and the mom is my daughter from ryder who is a master hunter as well ,wish i new how to post a pic but i love em all ,go brown dog


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Richard, Riley is one handsome choco studmuffin, and just about as nice tempered as good looking, a fine one there and his pups have been pretty nice so far as well.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ahhh Delma T. Hazzard she may not have invented Daisey Dukes but she was notorious for wearing very flattering attire in the last series of a trial..whats funny is that she didnt need to, she was a fine dog trainer , a true South Carolina southern belle with ice water in her veins and the heart of an assassin. I think Rex Carr trained her well because she came to a trial with Doc (NAFC FC Dude's Double or Nothing) and Snake she would give you that girl next door smile because she KNEW she had two dogs that would be there in the end..

always a big fan.....liked her dogs too


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

scott spalding said:


> I am a little partial to Way Da Go Rocky lines. I wish Terri was still around to see her boys grown up.


Scott enjoy the ride. There aren't many titled choclates around I think Elwood was abou the 8th to earn a FC. At that time Beggars Bush Vena was the first bitch to get a FC. Gun Thunder Oly was first FC,Choc of San Juan second, Ginger's Choc August third with son Mueller's Stormy canada fourth,
Baracuda Blue fifth.

Storm's Riptide Star sixth and 1st NFC, Tayduh was seventh first bitch FC-AFC, Elwood the 8th, Ryder ninth, Flight interceptor 9th, Annies Little Cooper, and that takes us to Drake.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

There were several AFC or Canadian titles that i passed over. Beside Snake there was Bold Tiger, Canis Major's River Bear, triple Echo, *******'s Little Sweet Stuff.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Breeding Lean Mac to Sweet potato Pie did a lot for choc lines. Whitie IV, High Tech CEO, Tiger McBunn, Mann in Black.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Let's see, I think the the dog in my avatar about has it covered. Barracuda Blue, Snake Eyes Double or Nothing, Storms Rip Tide Star on top
****** IV, Lean Mac,Hattie Mc Bunn on the bottom, and a bunch of other good dogs in there as well.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Richard Halstead said:


> Breeding Lean Mac to Sweet potato Pie did a lot for choc lines. Whitie IV, High Tech CEO, Tiger McBunn, Mann in Black.


Hate to point out something I am sure is an oversight, but I am pretty sure that Gates, Tiger and Whitie are all out of Hattie not Tayduh.

Maybe I just misunderstood the post.

WRL


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

It was a mistake on my part, just trying to name dogs as they came to me. 


to Bruce Mc Phearson post
It use to be whispered about that Dude's Double or Nothin' never threw chocolate until Snake Eyes came along... just unproven gossip


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Richard Halstead said:


> It was a mistake on my part, just trying to name dogs as they came to me.
> 
> 
> to Bruce Mc Phearson post
> It use to be whispered about that Dude's Double or Nothin' never threw chocolate until Snake Eyes came along... just unproven gossip


Its all good. 

Don't forget FC AFC Kensbridge Darkly Handsome......he threw some really nice looking puppies.

WRL


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

WRL said:


> Don't forget FC AFC Kensbridge Darkly Handsome......he threw some really nice looking puppies.
> 
> WRL


Yes Dean did throw nice looking as well easy to train pups. In fact I've spent the better part of a year looking for those such as Dean who were black that carried the C gene. Quite a few of the traditional black class who are rooted in the winning lines of today:

FC/AFC Carroll's Black Velvet, Tiger Tater Tart, FC Running with the Devil, AFC Volwood Mollie, Chena Rivers Sassy Senorita, Bayou Bend's Ebonstar Peg, FC/AFC Gust of Abelity, FC/AFC Coolwater's Tiger Ice, Jazztime, 
seems just about every known line has some of the deep dark secret smack dab in the middle...


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

scott spalding said:


> I am a little partial to Way Da Go Rocky lines. I wish Terri was still around to see her boys grown up.


I have a female out of Way Da Go Ready to Play (Coach) who is a lot of fun. She completed her HRCH and qualified for the Master National this year.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Purpledawg said:


> Yes Dean did throw nice looking as well easy to train pups. In fact I've spent the better part of a year looking for those such as Dean who were black that carried the C gene. Quite a few of the traditional black class who are rooted in the winning lines of today:
> 
> FC/AFC Carroll's Black Velvet, Tiger Tater Tart, FC Running with the Devil, AFC Volwood Mollie, Chena Rivers Sassy Senorita, Bayou Bend's Ebonstar Peg, FC/AFC Gust of Abelity, FC/AFC Coolwater's Tiger Ice, Jazztime,
> seems just about every known line has some of the deep dark secret smack dab in the middle...


I bred to him twice. I have a chocolate bitch by him that I last bred to Drake. Pups are looking very nice so far.

WRL


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

I have seen some really good chocolates out of running with the devil. I know rebel ridge has two devil pups. Jinx a devil bitch is an AFC and close to being a FC/AFC/MH.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I was thinking about lines that came to the US and the dogs that came out of them. Two that come to mind out of Hiwood Mike are Little Pierre of Deer Creek and the Spider of Kingswere and Stonegates Captain. 
Dogs such as Del-Tone Colvin got the chocolate gene from his mother Del-Tone Bridget who goes back to Little Pierre. With all this intercrossing of lines the chocolates start to show up out of Colvin with Diamond Willow Cocoa and a Ch at glor-Loral Kennels.

Way-Da-Go Rocky comes from the Timberlane which comes from the CH at Glo-Loral.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

in rascal both black parents both have the chocolate gene from different sources, the sire's gene goes back to Colvin, but the dam's chocolate gene from an imported bench champion, Mallards Brown Spinner.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

What about Tiger McBunn to Gator points sweet potato pie?

I think a couple of good dogs came out of that breeding?

Angie


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Angie is right

FC/AFC Tiger McBunn x FC/AFC Gator's Point Sweet Potato Pie

gave us several fine dogs that gather QAA status.

With 2 others going on to be FC/AFC


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

He's Black, but throws a high percentage Chocolate pups, out of Gator Point's Sweet Potato Pie's son It's All Over Now Baby Blue. Kippy has done well with him. Bill
________
PregantHotxx live


----------



## Britt&Angie S. (Apr 2, 2009)

helencalif said:


> I hope the chocolate owners or Lab pedigree scholars will jump in on this thread and provide info about some of the great (dog) chocolates. It seems to me that Ryder has to be mentioned.
> 
> Helen Graves


 We have a Ryder pup just turned two in the picture. Great dog and can not say enough good things about Ryder or Barracuda


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

a few years ago at a CKC trial in Sudbury Ontario I believe the top 5 dogs in the qualifing stake were all chocolate and all from the same litter- There used to be a photo of that finish- Jamie Balesdent was the pro 
That litter was from Rascal x AFTCH/FTCH Caroube de Morganville (barracuda Blue x Blitz of Fritz). Our Austin was one of those and he passed on needing 1 point for his AFTCH .

dave kress


----------



## Boeinguy (Apr 13, 2009)

GHRCH Daphne's Chocolate Thunder and son GRHRCH Duke of Chocolate Thunder.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Speaking of chocolate lines that made history, who knows the father and son chocolates that won Nationals? and the ONLY chocolates to win Nationals!

Why aren't there more? IMHO because chocolate breeders tend to select colour before performance. Starting 30 years ago, if they had selected for performance while "carrying" chocolate genes there could well be as many titled chocolates as yellows.

Click on the image-not bad looking either!!!!


View attachment 2897


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

Check out "Gator Point Kennels". Even though my boy is a "titled" BLM, he's out of "chocolate" lines!!!! I've got a couple breedings scheduled for this fall!!! Flame suit on.


----------



## Art Stoner (Nov 18, 2007)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> Speaking of chocolate lines that made history, who knows the father and son chocolates that won Nationals? and the ONLY chocolates to win Nationals!
> 
> Why aren't there more? IMHO because chocolate breeders tend to select colour before performance. Starting 30 years ago, if they had selected for performance while "carrying" chocolate genes there could well be as many titled chocolates as yellows.
> 
> ...



Rascal and Chip?

Art


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello,

On my avatar, doughter of my dog, GMH Riveblanche Toby kitt, G.G. doughter from Candlewood Cash On the Line. She is almost 4 months old on my avatar now over 2.5 years old, very muscular and powerfull. Look like a male. Pick up over 500 canada geese and 200 ducks on her first season at 1 years old.

Alain


----------



## Chance Raehn (Dec 18, 2008)

Sonya Garmon from Lincolnton, NC has two bitches that are littermates that are GRHRCH dogs. The is a thrid littermate that also has his GRHRCH title. Don't know what their line is but three littermates with GRHRCH titles is pretty impressive.


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

Art Stoner said:


> Rascal and Chip?
> 
> Art


Yes it is Rascal and Chip, with Chip winning North of the border. Which one is it in the picture? They were both very good looking dogs from the pictures I've seen, but that picture is outstanding. I have a Rascal granddaughter that I'd like to take back to his lines, because of the great looks and career.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know anything about Chocolate pedigrees but that Ammo is really tearing it up in the derby, could possibly break the all time high point derby record. I've seen that dog run numerous times, it's the real deal.

John


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

how can any one argue with cleo's breedings. the five pups i had my hands on from one of cleo's pups all had FC's in front of their names!


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

The problem is not that nice chocolate litters don't exist. Over the years there have been plenty of nice litters just very few buyers. Most chocolate pups never make it to see a field trial. I would guess if you look at the washout rate for the individuals running field trials with chocolate labs the rate would be equal to or less than equal black litters. It is a select few that are running chocolates but I can say they are doing quite well in this circuit. We have Ammo likely the all time high point derby dog, Abby qualified for the last two nationals, Drake,Penny,Cuda and Ryder and Cooper. Then you move to the mid west and there is a whole other list of nice chocolate dogs. My point is almost everyone running a chocolate dog is having some level of success in field trials there is just very few of us. I have a hunting partner that has a littermate to Drake that is every bit as talented but he could care less about field trials. I would guess that less than one out 100 puppys sired by a chocolate field trial competitor makes it to a trial home.
________
Kawasaki Z500/Z550


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

I have an honest question about this

Chocolate litters selll like popcorn at a matine'
Where are they all going. I'm speaking of field trial breedings. Are other people buying them for other reasons.?


Pete


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

whelchel said:


> Yes it is Rascal and Chip, with Chip winning North of the border. Which one is it in the picture? They were both very good looking dogs from the pictures I've seen, but that picture is outstanding. I have a Rascal granddaughter that I'd like to take back to his lines, because of the great looks and career.


The picture is Chip. I have owned a Rascal son, and have two Rascal Grandson's. Love that line.

I also agree with Kip about Gator Point as the two Rascal Grandson's are also FC AFC HRCH Tahdah Grandsons. Gotta love that girl!!!!

I don't run field trials as I run HRC and AKC hunt tests. When I first starting running hunt tests you didn't see very many chocolates at the upper level of hunt tests but you do now. It is a wonderful thing for us "chocolate lovers."

Janet


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

my chocolates are from dry creek labs, the one in my avatar is almost 10 months old and the pic is my almost 4 month old puppy. The older dogs grand sire is fc nan dools elwood blues, the pups is out of fc nan dools elwood blues and dry creeks annie get yer gun. Very pleased with the line and will hopefully continue to stick with the nan dools line!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

scott spalding said:


> The problem is not that nice chocolate litters don't exist. Over the years there have been plenty of nice litters just very few buyers. Most chocolate pups never make it to see a field trial. I would guess if you look at the washout rate for the individuals running field trials with chocolate labs the rate would be equal to or less than equal black litters. It is a select few that are running chocolates but I can say they are doing quite well in this circuit. We have Ammo likely the all time high point derby dog, Abby qualified for the last two nationals, Drake,Penny,Cuda and Ryder and Cooper. Then you move to the mid west and there is a whole other list of nice chocolate dogs. My point is almost everyone running a chocolate dog is having some level of success in field trials there is just very few of us. I have a hunting partner that has a littermate to Drake that is every bit as talented but he could care less about field trials. I would guess that less than one out 100 puppys sired by a chocolate field trial competitor makes it to a trial home.


Well Scott, if everythings goes as planned I know one female that will definately be running AKC hunt tests and playing in a few FT games.;-)
Joe


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Pete said:


> I have an honest question about this
> 
> Chocolate litters selll like popcorn at a matine'
> Where are they all going. I'm speaking of field trial breedings. Are other people buying them for other reasons.?
> ...


Pete, 

By my estimation, there will 2.6 chocolate labs in every suburban W. WA home before long if folks get their way. 

Seriously, 9 of 10 emails I receive are for chocolates, and these folks won't generally wait for the right litter (health, temperament, etc)... They want the color so badly, they will take the first that comes along.  Of those 9 emails, ~7 will want females. I have pretty much decided to quit taking deposits for chocs in advance unless they are performance homes because so many folks are just not flexible on color at all and I don't like playing banker with deposits. 

Snake Eyes is behind my original girl out of the old Hiwood lines. Anne


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

Where are the chocolates for FC lines going? I got my Cuda daughter (chocolate 16 month old) so I could have a high drive agility dog. When I found her I decided I needed to do some activity with her before she could really train for agility. So I decided to try hunt test. I don't think I'm the field trial type. We both really like hunt test and training. She went 4 for 4 in juniors during the spring. She is almost ready for senior. This weekend she will try dock diving. I don't think my dogs cares what game she is playing as long as she gets to play. 

Terri


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

My thoughts only as to why there were and are so few chololates running field trials. So many field trial people, owners and pros were quick to tell us, 25 years ago, that chocolates were no 'damn' good and couldn't count to three and if we wanted a lab worth owning to go get a black. Gator Point's Chocolate Candy, a pup out of Corky, (who was out of old Kellog stock) , and Chief (Gunfields Super Charger son), was trained for hunting and running local gun dog clubs (Pre NARHA, HRC & AKC Hunt Tests). About 4 months before she was to turn 2 someone said "Why don't you run her in Derby?" We said, "What's a Derby?"  Paul Gray said that he would see what he could do to try and prepare her to run. We were laughed at when we arrived with a 'brown' dog. She was only entered in 5 Derby's before she aged out. She did turn a few heads toward the end. This was what spurred us on to breed chocolates. We knew there were good lines out there and with looking for quality and not just color then maybe we could help improve the chocolate lines.

Over the years our pups went to hunters and as companion/pets. Rod Chute did run Gentle Ben in FT's and he was QAA. Mark Huffman decided to try a Field Trial with Tadah that caused a lot of people to really take a harder look at chocolates. 

We like to think that we have contributed to producing better chocolates and there are a lot of good breeders out there who are doing the same.

What scares me the most are those who see dollar signs in the color and are breeding just for color. That is what helped people to think that chocolates were inferior and gave them such a bad reputation 25 years ago.

I'm reminded of a couple who came to our kennel several years ago for 'advice' and the first question they asked was "How many brood bitches should we buy?" Bill and I about choked and in unison we said, "You don't buy chocolate brood bitch, you build one at a time."


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Pete said:


> I have an honest question about this
> 
> Chocolate litters selll like popcorn at a matine'
> Where are they all going. I'm speaking of field trial breedings. Are other people buying them for other reasons.?
> ...


I know from buying top field trial bred Goldens from Jackie Mertens these last fifteen years, and inquiring about littermates to my pups, that the majority of FT bred Golden pups go to hunter or just pet families. I bought a nice pup, one of eight out of a nice breeding by Lee Herskowitz, I am the only one that is even hunting my dog. My wife was there the day all of the pups were picked up, people just perceived that these FT dogs with all of their health clearances were better bred even as pets, so I agree with the statement about what a low percentage are actually trained and campaigned in FTs.


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

Was Chip very prominent as a stud? I haven't found a lot about him, and I assume that he wasn't. Just curious why a great looking CNFC choco out of a great looking NFC choco did not have the expected impact. Look how prominent father and son Cuda/Ryder are in comparison. 

I'll take a PM if it's sensitive, and your so inclined. One time I tried to contact what looked to be Chips owners, but I think the website was outdated and I received no response.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

whelchel said:


> Was Chip very prominent as a stud? I haven't found a lot about him, and I assume that he wasn't. Just curious why a great looking CNFC choco out of a great looking NFC choco did not have the expected impact. Look how prominent father and son Cuda/Ryder are in comparison.
> 
> I'll take a PM if it's sensitive, and your so inclined. One time I tried to contact what looked to be Chips owners, but I think the website was outdated and I received no response.



Chip's owner posted the pic of him.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Angie B said:


> What about Tiger McBunn to Gator points sweet potato pie?
> 
> I think a couple of good dogs came out of that breeding?
> 
> Angie


 
How about Tiger McBunn x NFC Zinger has the choc gene from Tiger we have two of his sons both to Elwood daughters one is a linebreeding on Candlwoods Divine Ms M. Mother of Zinger and Hilltop's Hayseed.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Richard Halstead said:


> How about Tiger McBunn x NFC Zinger has the choc gene from Tiger we have two of his sons both to Elwood daughters one is a linebreeding on Candlwoods Divine Ms M. Mother of Zinger and Hilltop's Hayseed.


That is nice!!!

Angie


----------



## rhathawy (Jul 3, 2010)

Dave Kress said:


> a few years ago at a CKC trial in Sudbury Ontario I believe the top 5 dogs in the qualifing stake were all chocolate and all from the same litter- There used to be a photo of that finish- Jamie Balesdent was the pro
> That litter was from Rascal x AFTCH/FTCH Caroube de Morganville (barracuda Blue x Blitz of Fritz). Our Austin was one of those and he passed on needing 1 point for his AFTCH .
> 
> dave kress


here is that pic. Austin was on one end and my Zeke was on the other


----------



## retrieverman (May 20, 2009)

I'm partial to chocolate dogs from Westwind's Bold Tiger. I had one once that could do anything. My yellow is a tiger dog also and is an excellant dog. Very, very focused with incredible prey drive, work ethic and desire to retrieve.


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

whelchel said:


> Was Chip very prominent as a stud? I haven't found a lot about him, and I assume that he wasn't. Just curious why a great looking CNFC choco out of a great looking NFC choco did not have the expected impact. Look how prominent father and son Cuda/Ryder are in comparison.
> 
> I'll take a PM if it's sensitive, and your so inclined. One time I tried to contact what looked to be Chips owners, but I think the website was outdated and I received no response.


My (deceased) black lab male AFC Red River Rippin Raider was/is a littermate to NFC Rascal (Storm's Rip tide Star). He throws 50% or more chocolates when bred to a chocolate. The best dog he has been bred to is a gun dog bitch owned by Tim West on two occassions which threw his trial dogs Gracie and Archie.

I have frozen semen on Raider and will use it only on QAA bitches or better. By the way he is CNM clear, and was the first dog in the world certified that way thru frozen semen. He never could get that Open win for his FC, but he ran 4 National Am's in a row and averaged 8 series. He had a total of 50 All Age points in limited trialing. The sire and dam are black for 5 generations (Rippin Blue Thunder x Belle Star Emmy Lou)


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

what about the porter dog he is chocolate does he have any titled offspring?


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a rascal grandson. I never ran FT or HT but I can tell you he was one hell of a bird dog. He is pictured with me in my Avatar.


----------



## Zekeland (Jun 5, 2006)

"here is that pic. Austin was on one end and my Zeke was on the other"

That is quite the chocolate picture!!! I will make sure Dave K sees this pic, they are spending a few weeks on the prairies with us gearing up for the Canadian National Master in Manitoba.


Dave & Marty had a litter from frozen from Austin 2 years ago....Their male, Powers, is starting at Master this weekend. Our female, Dixie, is a tad behind and running Junior Hunt this season. If these dogs have half as much heart as their dad, they should be very successfull!!


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

huntinlabs said:


> what about the porter dog he is chocolate does he have any titled offspring?


Soon to have a JH.


----------



## Shelby (Jul 20, 2009)

So what about Dakota's Cajun Roux? Has he sired F T dogs


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

labraiser said:


> I have seen some really good chocolates out of running with the devil. I know rebel ridge has two devil pups. Jinx a devil bitch is an AFC and close to being a FC/AFC/MH.


ditto on devil pups, I have a choco Devil male that is an awesome dog. He got a late start(i think he is 4) in the HT game but has his SH title. The owner is a hunter and hunted him two or three seasons before I got him. He will be running MH this fall and maybe the Q. This dog has what it takes I think.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I miss Richard


/Paul


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Me, too. 
Wouldn't he love the tale of the mutant choco littermates in this year's National Am? On the other hand, I bet he was smilin' down on 'em the whole time.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Me too........I saw a book the other day on plant diseases, an early Ag Yearbook from the 60's. I picked it up and thought 'I need to send this to Richard', then I remembered. It was really sad.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Shelby said:


> So what about Dakota's Cajun Roux? Has he sired F T dogs


I did a search on EE and i can only see him siring HT dogs..


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Its nice to see Richard name listed on the forum today. Sure miss him, know he would of been thrilled with the 4 mafia members running at the National Am last month.


----------

